# Models 410 & 411



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 410 and so far the only difference I have been able to discern between the two is a slight difference in sights and it seems the 411 came with an 11 round magazine and the 410 came with a 10 round magazine. 

Has anyone any further information on the differences between the two models?


----------

